# all day and nothing



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

My hunting partner and i hunted all day. Seemed to be a "PERFECT DAY" temperatures ranged from low of 18 to the highs in the low 30's. average of 2" of snow and a 5 - 10 mph wsw wind. No dawgs, foxes, or cats!!!!!! Whats up with that..... Tracks were very few. Could it of been because of the new snow that we received last night? Cant see how, we usually do good with snow on the ground. More snow this year here in Mississippi than I can remember. Was it just one of those days????? Can you say "SKUNKED"?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can and have several times, unfortunately. Keep at it Autumn Rider you'll get 'em.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

OH I've had many days like that big game hunting, as I'm just new at predator hunting and full well knowing how much smarter these yotes, wolves, etc. ARE than large game; I Just enjoy being able to get out and see and learn things. With the lack of tracks and other sign I would say there wasn't much moving in the area you were in, do some more scouting around looking for deer and other sign-- find their food and you'll find them!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

No worries, we all have crappy days. I have probably gone 20 times in a row before without even hearing a howl.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I would do some scouting in the morning, maybe try a new area. Best time to setup on sign, is right then. I love to go into a place and as soon as i see tracks! Im on em. If there isnt much there i keep right on truckin till i find what im looking for. Good luck hope you find them.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Being Skunked is far greater than being sprayed by a skunk. It would not be called huntin if we succeeded everytime it would be called killin. Thats what makes that youthism come to life when we look up and there they are. Thats the fun in never knowing. I would have been happy to trade my day for your SKUNKED dayl. 14 1/2 hrs. working all day wishen I was huntin.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My suggestion is.....find where they are. Try river bottoms, marshes, areas where there is lot of cover and thick. That is where I have been finding them. Right now in Michigan and Ohio the farms are void. But when I find cattails, swamps, or good cover I am seeing yote tracks.

no sense hunting where they are not. With fresh snow use your time to locate where they are, and focus on those locations.

Best of luck !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And if they're not there... they're somewhere else !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Or...they are dead.


----------

